# duğu ... doğru ?



## Lalibei

Dear All,

Could any one tell me what the following sentence means, especially the first part:

_Külkedisi duy*duğu* sese *doğru* dönüp bakmış, şaşkınlıktan donakalmış._
 
I am studying Turkish alone since less than a year and do sometimes need help.  Thank you in advance for your help.
 
Lalibei


----------



## macrotis

*duydu*: she heard
*duyduğu*: that she heard (also what, where, which, whom, when, ... depending on the context)
*duyduğu ses*: the voice (that) she heard
*duyduğu sese doğru*: to(ward) the voice (that) she heard

*duyduğum*: that I heard
*duyduğun*: that you heard (singular)
*duyduğu*: that he|she|it heard
*duyduğumuz*: that we heard
*duyduğunuz*: that you heard (plural)
*duydukları*: that they heard

The meaning may be in the present but the structure is the same:

*Her duyduğuna inanma*: Don't believe everything you hear (or have heard)
*Çağrıldığım yere giderim*: I go where(ever) I am called.
*Gittiğimiz zaman göreceğiz*: We'll see (it|him|her|them|you) when we go (there).

Your sentence (literally): _Ash Cat _(ie., Cinderella)_ turned and looked at the voice she heard and froze in astonishment_.


----------



## dawar

Bonjour,
__ 
_*"Külkedisi duyduğu sese doğru dönüp bakmış, şaşkınlıktan donakalmış."*_

Je vous propose une traduction volontairement longue et littérale pour en faciliter la compréhension :

"Cendrillon s'est retournée et a regardé vers le bruit qu'elle a entendu et est restée figée d'étonnement."

En espérant que ce soit suffisamment clair.


----------



## Lalibei

*"Külkedisi duyduğu sese doğru dönüp bakmış, ..."*
** 
Merci beaucoup.  C'est très clair maintenant.  J'aurais dû marquer un temps d'arrêt après "dönüp" pour mieux comprendre toute la phrase.  Je retiens la leçon pour la prochaine fois.
 
Bonne soirée.
 
Lalibei


----------



## Lalibei

*duydu*: she heard
*duyduğu*: that she heard (also what, where, which, whom, when, ... depending on the context)
*duyduğu ses*: the voice (that) she heard
*duyduğu sese doğru*: to(ward) the voice (that) she heard

*duyduğum*: that I heard
*duyduğun*: that you heard (singular)
*duyduğu*: that he|she|it heard
*duyduğumuz*: that we heard
*duyduğunuz*: that you heard (plural)
*duydukları*: that they heard

The meaning may be in the present but the structure is the same:

*Her duyduğuna inanma*: Don't believe everything you hear (or have heard)
*Çağrıldığım yere giderim*: I go where(ever) I am called.
*Gittiğimiz zaman göreceğiz*: We'll see (it|him|her|them|you) when we go (there).

Your sentence (literally): _Ash Cat _(ie., Cinderella)_ turned and looked at the voice she heard and froze in astonishment_.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Lalibei

Thank you very much for your help. I am realizing that I should have made a pause after "dönüp" while reading to better understand the sentence.  Now it makes sense to me.

Wishing you all the best,

Lalibei


----------



## dawar

Lalibei said:


> *"Külkedisi duyduğu sese doğru dönüp bakmış, ..."*
> 
> Merci beaucoup.  C'est très clair maintenant.  J'aurais dû marquer un temps d'arrêt après "dönüp" pour mieux comprendre toute la phrase.  Je retiens la leçon pour la prochaine fois.
> 
> Bonne soirée.
> 
> Lalibei




A vrai dire cette forme (dönüp bakmak) est très couramment utilisée en turc. On peut aussi dire ; 
dönüp  dolaşmak
dönüp  durmak 
dönüp  gelmek
dönüp  girmek

Et contrairement aux apparences, l'action principale n'est pas "dönmek" mais "bakmak". D'ailleurs si je voulais traduire cette phrase je me serais contenté de dire ;

Cendrillon détourna son regard vers...
Cendrillon regarda vers...

J'espère que je ne vous ai pas plus embrouillé du coup!


----------



## Lalibei

Merci beaucoup.  C'est très clair maintenant.  En fait, on traduit aisément par _"Cendrillon se tourna vers la voix qu'elle entendait *et* regarda, figée d'étonnement."_

Votre aide m'a été très précieuse.  Je ne sais pas encore pourquoi je me suis lancée le défi d'apprendre le turc, mais au bout d'une dizaine de mois à galérer toute seule, je commence à y prendre goût et arrive à déchiffrer quelques paragraphes, avec l'aide du dictionnaire bien évidemment.  Par moment, j'ai l'impression de jouer à Champollion.

Pour ce qui est de l'oral, il y a encore beaucoup de travail.  J'ai passé un week-end à Istanbul en janvier et n'étais pas encore capable de comprendre mes voisins de table turcs.  Par contre, j'étais ravie de pouvoir comprendre les enseignes, les panneaux de rue et le prix des sandwichs sur le Bosphore.  Enfin, avec le temps tous les miracles sont possibles...

Selamlar


----------



## dawar

Lalibei said:


> Merci beaucoup. C'est très clair maintenant. En fait, on traduit aisément par _"Cendrillon se tourna vers la voix qu'elle entendait *et* regarda, figée d'étonnement."_
> 
> Votre aide m'a été très précieuse. Je ne sais pas encore pourquoi je me suis lancée le défi d'apprendre le turc, mais au bout d'une dizaine de mois à galérer toute seule, je commence à y prendre goût et arrive à déchiffrer quelques paragraphes, avec l'aide du dictionnaire bien évidemment. Par moment, j'ai l'impression de jouer à Champollion.
> 
> Pour ce qui est de l'oral, il y a encore beaucoup de travail. J'ai passé un week-end à Istanbul en janvier et n'étais pas encore capable de comprendre mes voisins de table turcs. Par contre, j'étais ravie de pouvoir comprendre les enseignes, les panneaux de rue et le prix des sandwichs sur le Bosphore. Enfin, avec le temps tous les miracles sont possibles...
> 
> Selamlar


 
L'intérêt avec le turc c'est que ses locuteurs ne sont pas avares de paroles. Ils adorent parler et d'autant plus quand vous leur montrez que vous apprenez la langue 

J'essaye de faire de même avec le russe. Et c'est loin d'être évident! Au bout de 8 mois je désespère de ne pouvoir former une phrase tout seul. Mais bon il faut persévérer.

Kolay gelsin


----------



## Lalibei

Bonsoir Dawar,

En remerciement, je vous envoie le lien suivant pour apprendre le russe http://www.livemocha.com/ dont l'inscription est entièrement gratuite.  Cela permet de mettre le pied à l'étrier.  J'ai commencé à apprendre l'italien et l'espagnol avec Livemocha.com et ensuite, une fois les règles de prononciation bien assimilées, j'ai continué toute seule.  Maintenant, je lis le journal dans ces 2 langues.

J'ai entendu dire que le russe était encore plus difficile que l'allemand en raison des déclinaisons qui lui sont particulières.  Il paraît qu'il y en a 2 de plus qu'en allemand.  Mais il faut continuer à apprendre car il en restera toujours quelque chose.

Apprendre une langue étrangère ouvre l'esprit.  Avais-je vraiment besoin d'apprendre le turc ?  Sans doute que non, mais la gentillesse de ce peuple m'a séduite.  J'ai commencé pour m'amuser, puis j'ai laissé tombé au bout de 2 mois pour m'y remettre 5 ans plus tard.  Maintenant, je m'étonne moi-même d'être capable de comprendre pas mal de choses sur les sites de voyages en Turquie.

Allez bon courage et merci encore.


----------



## dawar

Merci je vais m'inscrire absolument sur ce site 

Bienvenue sur le forum!


----------

